# New addition to the fish room



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A 6ft rack with 15/ 15 gal tanks, all the tanks aren't on there yet, will post another after they are on there and filled.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4885><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=4885&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Your putting all those in your house?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are in my house along with 31 others.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

wow whats your electric bill like?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not as bad as you think, this is a 4 bedroom house with a large living room, a/c during the summer, highest bill is less than 250. thats running an electric cook stove, all the tanks and 3 tv's running most of the time. Plus 2 computers. Most tanks will be on sponge filters by the end of Sept. and will consist of 3 linear pumps will make it even better wattage usage.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome, I am getting ready to make a built in stand thats a corner unit going to house 3 55's and a 40b plus 4 wet/dry sumps. All these angel babies need their own grow out space argh!

Good Luck and if you ever need to tickle a macgyver capable brain feel free to send me an email or message.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

All fish or do u keep any aquatic reptiles? right now im working on building a home for some razor back musk turtles.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No reptiles. Really don't have an interest in them.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I would like to do that in the study of my appartment but i think the weight will be too much for the 2nd floor


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, you have a special room where you keep them ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use the dining room as my fish room. It's not used for anything else.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You're going to need to buy or rent another dwelling soon.LOL. That or just watertight the house and live in a sub or scuba suit lol. Those days are coming fast for me. The 210 is the right size my wife always tells me enjoy it as a fish tank cause you're gonna get buried in that thing lol.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good, congrats!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

update plz


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Updates soon, still hooking up tanks.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

what in the world are you going to put in all of those?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most will be growouts for my bristlenose, since I have so many of them. Albinos, long fin and shortfins, browns longfin and shortfins, calico longfins and shortfins, green dragons and others. Killie tanks, different cories.


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd love to have a setup like that, if I could just figure out the proper wordage to keep my husband from having a stroke!


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Update?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow susan, are there anyother tanks you have now that i haven't heard about? i havent been on this forum since you had just finished establishing the 220 lol.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Still need to get a hanging light over the top row and one more tank to get cleaned.










Some of what is going in these tanks

This is just a start of the bns, still have more to catch.


















Sturisoma juvie


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good. ru breeding the bns?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I am, I have calicos, shortfin and long fin browns, and albinos, green dragons, L180's planning on others soon. I also breed the sturisoma, which are easy to breed but hard to keep fry alive as they are lazy feeders. I now have some baby sterbai and emeralds in the big tank.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow and those are all different kinds of bns?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually most are the same species just different color morphs, Still want to add L183, some of the smaller plecos like the queens, L66, L333 and others.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope it's ok for me to show your setup to my wife next time she gets on me about my fish hobby.  completly awesome setup Susan, hopefully I'll have a house and an area I can dedicate to my fish as well.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice Susan share with us your breeding process would you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What I have is trios in each of the 15gal tanks, when we have a change in pressure I always do a water change with cooler water and with in a couple of days there is eggs. I leave the parents in the tank till the babies are about 1 inch before moving them to growout tanks. Then once they are 1 1/2 inch I start selling them.

Right now I have longfin and shortfin babies and green dragon babies. The green dragon is sitting on eggs again.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

were do they breed I mean what media Plants, slate, caves, and how do the parents care for the young ? whats the spawning frequency ? sorry for so many questions I'm just so curious about the pleco breeding process!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With the bristlenose the female will lay her eggs in a cave, under a piece of wood or where ever the male has made his territory. The male will fan the eggs and hatch them, take care of them with no help from the female. He will take care of the fry for awhile after the egg sacs are absorbed even while fanning more eggs. They can breed at least once a month if I have more than one female in the tank. I've had a male that took care of 3 batches of eggs and hatches at the same time.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I am so jealous of the set up. I wish I could set up a room with just tanks.
You deffinitley have MTS!! *r2


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

Greetings people,,I hope in all your geat plans,,you all keep your families happly intack.
I to have 12 smallish tanks,fw,arround 10 lts, so much enjoyment there..
Then i have health issues,,so this is great for me and the family,,my grand kids love, the fish action.


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

now I am jealous susankat..I wanted to do something like that for my cabin but the boss says no.. still trying to figure out a way to add a tank to our fifth wheel so we can take my beauties with us when we travel. 

*old dude where there's a will there's a way to do it


----------

